# Nonbiased arguement ~ I think Parkway Nissan damaged my car.



## Spark (May 24, 2008)

So many times I want to complain about things, but I just let them go, until one of my pride and joys, my car was damaged last friday.
I'm the owner of a 2006 Altima SER with decent mileage, and I take great pride in keeping this car well maintained, and little to no abuse.
I washed the car 2 days before bringing it in for an oil change, I didn't have the time to bring it to my regular dealer, PLAZA, a great group of people, but took it to PARKWAY in Stoney Creek. I mention the washing the car two days before, as I only drove the car 20km's in between, and it stayed in my garage. That day it was raining off and on, so when the oil change was done, I didn't take time to walk around the vehicle to inspect it. I drove the car home and parked it in my garage, normal fare. The next morning (Saturday) I opened the garage and wow, 2 parallel scratches on the front skirt of the bumper. Those weren't there over the 24 hours since it has been washed and sitting in the garage,,,, when did this happen, the car sat in my garage. This has become a my word against theirs, and I don't care, as a reputable shop is going to do the blend for $50, and they say it happens all the time with other places, and the companies don't make a big deal about it. PARKWAY offered to have the car fixed by a company that virtually airbrushes the scratches in, and is notorious for doing some of their paint work outside, or in dusty areas, not in a booth per say. PARKWAY would try to make it sound like they are doing me a favor, however, they are not, as the fixing a damage is not a favor, the car isn't going to be original anymore. The service manager and I didn't even get heated, but I explained that I would rather pay my $50.00, and the trust between both of us is compromised both ways, I don't trust leaving my car with them. They don't believe me, and I don't believe them. I will continue to go to PLAZA as I have gone there over the past 5 years. Which is another thing, for some reason the manager mentioned, that this is the only interaction I have had with their shop, but he doesn't realize, I have bought parts there before. I won't go back, and I'm sure they don't want my business either.


----------



## ipinassi (Apr 25, 2013)

*Biased response from VP Operations Parkway Nissan of Stoney Creek*

Hello to all. I'm new to this forum and joined to respond to this post. That being said, it looks like there's a lot of interesting items on this site. My response is biased as I operate Parkway Nissan of Stoney Creek. I just want to point out to all that we are a family owned and operated dealership. I'm a member of the Hamilton/Stoney Creek community and take pride in being an active volunteer and an ethical business person.

Most importantly, I want all to know our service manager has left two messages with this valued client. We're hoping to speak with him soon so everything can be straightened out so it's fair for both of us. In any case such as this, there really is no way to know if the vehicle had existing scratches or not. Not even cameras at a dealership's entry and exit points will always catch everything (based on my experience).

There are always to perspectives to any concern. As I was not at Parkway Nissan of Stoney the day of this client's concern, I'm relying on our service manager's notes. Our service manager did have a phone conversation with the client as he did not meet him when he was in. Our service manager did state he didn't believe the concern happened at the store, but that we would repair the scratches by a body shop we work with. At that point, the client stated he wanted us to provide him with paint and he would paint the vehicle himself. This is not a request we've had before as we do not mix paint here as we do not have an onsite body shop. The other issue is that if we were able to get paint it may not properly match the vehicle as we are not paint experts. Where we did make a mistake was not offering to get a quote from a body shop we work with and ask the client who he would want to work with and if the shop he wants to do the work is reasonable then we would pay for the work to be done. I think that is a very fair offer considering:
-there is no way to prove whether the scratches were pre existing
-there is no way to prove the scratches happened at our location
-we are offering to take care of the issue in a timely fashion (if the client calls back)
-we are offering to make sure any painting is done professionally.

Ultimately, I hope the client will feel this is fair resolution and will consider servicing with us at Parkway Nissan of Stoney Creek again. We value his business. I also hope folks using this forum will feel we are operating fairly and will consider working with us for their next new or used purchase or any servicing needs.


----------



## Spark (May 24, 2008)

This is beginning to look more promissing. I am now impressed with hearing back from the shop and my confidence in them has already been restored, as they have moved on this in a respectful way. This week, I will begin to look into setting things up moving forward.

Thanks, I appreciate the response, and I now look forward to writting a very positive report for PARKWAY.


----------



## ipinassi (Apr 25, 2013)

*Parkway Nissan of Stoney Creek*

Spark, thank you for letting us make things right. We're here to serve.


----------



## Spark (May 24, 2008)

The car is now fixed. Someone who is currently not at a shop, but has 40 years painting experience did a very nice blend, and it looks good as new.
PARKWAY NISSAN was there for me however, and they have gained my trust as a very stand-up group of people. They contacted me in a very respectful manor, and would have carried this through in the end. - Thanks


----------

